# OpenOffice em português (Brasil)

## Web

Depois de 8 horas compilando o OpenOffice verifiquei que estava em inglês. Pesquisando no fórum, vi que tenho que colocar a opção LANGUAGE=XX antes do emerge. Entretanto, não encontrei o número correspondente ao pt_br.

Se fosse outro programa eu ia tentando, mas o openoffice não dá. Alguém sabe me informar o número correspondente ou onde encontro uma tabela com esses números?

----------

## AngusYoung

Segundo o que eu vi no Ebuild (1.0.3-r1) parece ser 55 ...

```
55) LENV="RES_PORTBR";;
```

----------

## Web

Obrigado.

----------

## AngrA

se eu ja deu um emerge do openoffice e quiser mudar para o Portugues... tenho q recompilar????

----------

## AngusYoung

 *AngrA wrote:*   

> se eu ja deu um emerge do openoffice e quiser mudar para o Portugues... tenho q recompilar????

 Não conheço nenhum patch que forneça isso (talvez porque eu não seja lá um grande fã do OO). De qualquer maneira, você pode procurar aqui.

----------

## domus-br

 *AngrA wrote:*   

> se eu ja deu um emerge do openoffice e quiser mudar para o Portugues... tenho q recompilar????

 

eu instalei na mao grande mesmo, peguei um pacote binario do openoffice-br mesmo, e pronto, to com versao portugues tranquilo  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## AngrA

domus-br... como vc fez para instalar? baixou onde esse binário???

como vc fez para instalar?????

----------

## domus-br

 *AngrA wrote:*   

> domus-br... como vc fez para instalar? baixou onde esse binário???
> 
> como vc fez para instalar?????

 

com o devido pacote binario em maquina descompactei la a pasta normal

ai fiz com root

./install --prefix=/opt

pronto, depois é so ir concluir a instalaçao apartir dos usuarios, acessando o setup dentro de /opt/OpenOffice.org1.0.3/setup

t+

----------

## RedPingüim

AE Domus..

Estou usando a versão 1.1 RC2. Ainda não ha tradução para o Português, mas mesmo assim vale a pena, pois é uma grande evolução em relação ao 1.0.x...

 :Cool: 

----------

## domus-br

 *RedPingüim wrote:*   

> AE Domus..
> 
> Estou usando a versão 1.1 RC2. Ainda não ha tradução para o Português, mas mesmo assim vale a pena, pois é uma grande evolução em relação ao 1.0.x...
> 
> 

 

eu vi red testei nas versoes windows e linux, realmente tem muitas melhorias, parece ate q a nova versao está em GTK2.x com xft, mas creio nao seja o GTK mesmo, mas so q os users sabe como é neh, sao bem ignorantes e exigentes nesse ponto (do idioma local), so vou poder instalar em definitivo quando sair a versao pt_BR

t+

----------

## AngusYoung

 *RedPingüim wrote:*   

> AE Domus..
> 
> Estou usando a versão 1.1 RC2. Ainda não ha tradução para o Português, mas mesmo assim vale a pena, pois é uma grande evolução em relação ao 1.0.x...
> 
> 

 Instalou pelo Portage? Por aqui ainda não consegui compilar ela ... infelizmente.

----------

## Enderson

Eu instalei o openoffice-bin.

Tem como por em portugûes?

Essa solução do domus-br não ententi bem, há como usar pelo portage?

----------

## domus-br

o openoffice-bin nao tem nao, pelo menos que eu nao conheça, tentei compilar o openoffice do portage, mas desisti ele pede quase 2 Gb so de espaço para compilar, quanto aos procedimentos que eu passei acima é referente se vc optar por instalar o openoffice verdao binaria disponivel em www.openoffice.org.br

aproveito a pergunta, pq o openoffice versao binaria do Ooo.org.br, fica altamante instavel no gentoo?? nao sei o pq dessa instabilidade, testei com arquiteturas pentium 2 e pentium 3, ambas ficaram com um instabilidade monstra

----------

## Enderson

Não teria como baixar o arquivo de 

http://www.openoffice.org.br/openoffice/localized/pt-br/1.1rc4/OOo_1.1rc4_LinuxIntel_install.pt-br.tar.gz

e renomear para o mesmo em /usrp/portage/disfiles

e rodar um emerge openoffice-bin

Onde que muda o MD5 para não dar erro?

----------

## domus-br

 *emaia wrote:*   

> Não teria como baixar o arquivo de 
> 
> http://www.openoffice.org.br/openoffice/localized/pt-br/1.1rc4/OOo_1.1rc4_LinuxIntel_install.pt-br.tar.gz
> 
> e renomear para o mesmo em /usrp/portage/disfiles
> ...

 

acho que seria erro na certa, afinal esse mesmo openoffice que vc citou no link por acaso fica instavel no seu gentoo?? 

nao sei pq comigo o esse openoffice desse link fica extramente instavel no gentoo, ja no slackware fica normal

t+

----------

## AngusYoung

 *domus-br wrote:*   

>  *emaia wrote:*   Não teria como baixar o arquivo de 
> 
> http://www.openoffice.org.br/openoffice/localized/pt-br/1.1rc4/OOo_1.1rc4_LinuxIntel_install.pt-br.tar.gz
> 
> e renomear para o mesmo em /usrp/portage/disfiles
> ...

 

Para atualizar o md5 de algum ebuild, rode: 

```
ebuild /caminho/completo/para/o/ebuild-versao.ebuild distfiles
```

A propósito, já que o assunto é OpenOffice. Eu fiz um ebuild para um dicionário pt_BR do OpenOffice. Ele está na bugzilla, quem quiser dar uma olhada pode vir aqui (comentários - na bugzilla - sobre o ebuild são bem vindos).

----------

## Enderson

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Para atualizar o md5 de algum ebuild, rode: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Não funcionou aqui!

eu baixei o pt_br do www.openoffice.org.br e descompactei

rodei um 

```

ebuild /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/openoffice-bin-1.1.0.ebuild fetch unpack

```

depois descompactei o pt_br no /tmp ele cria uma pasta normal/ dai eu removi o conteudo de

/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-bin-1.1.0/work/OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install/ e movi o

conteudo da pasta normal/ do pt_br pra dentro dakela que eu removi tudo e rodei um

```

ebuild /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/openoffice-bin-1.1.0.ebuild compile install qemerge

```

Pronto, tenho o Openoffice em portugues binario direitinho no portage.

```

emerge -p openoffice-bin

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.0  

```

Nao se se precisa do install no ultimo comando, mas eu pus pra nao ter duvida!

Eu testei, nao ficou tao bom, meio instavel, eu vou compilar mesmo!

 :Smile: 

Mas quem nao tiver paciência tenta essa dica aê!

----------

## fernandotcl

Para que o portage não verifique os md5s, use a opção --digest do emerge.

----------

